# Taking the NREMT in the morning!



## Fox (May 10, 2010)

I've studied all through class, had high test scores, made notecards... then on the day before my state practicals I had the worst stomach virus known to man. I was severely dehydrated and throwing up blood. I got up that morning, emailed my teacher, he assured me I'd go first so I could go home. 

I staggered in, pulled a card and got KED. My preceptors were informed that I was very sick, so they allowed me to sit and breathe part way through the test. (I had black spots in my vision.) I left and they came to inform me that I passed. And they were amazed I did it. They also let me know that I was accepted into Paramedic school. I left very, very happy and went straight to bed.

Now I'm taking my NREMT tomorrow, feeling much better. Needless to say, I'm pretty nervous, but looking at all I've been through so far, I think I can do it! Definitely gonna review my medications tonight, and just read over some notes before I sleep. No stressing, cramming, or freaking out. I'm confident that I know my material, I kept on top of it. I just need to relax, go in, and remember my ABCs!

Wish me luck!

Does anyone know how long before you find out the results? I'm so excited! Any other advice greatly appreciated, of course!


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2010)

I passed! Yay!!!


----------



## MDA (May 11, 2010)

Just curious, how much time passed from the time you finished the test, until the time your results were posted.

I know it all varies, but I thought I'd ask.

I take the test Friday morning (8am) and I'm hoping I won't have to wait all weekend to get the results. I'm not going to get my hopes up though.


----------



## Fox (May 11, 2010)

MDA said:


> Just curious, how much time passed from the time you finished the test, until the time your results were posted.
> 
> I know it all varies, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> I take the test Friday morning (8am) and I'm hoping I won't have to wait all weekend to get the results. I'm not going to get my hopes up though.



They told me two days. I tested at 8am today and had my results a little after 2:30, maybe closer to 3. It's not always like that, that's pretty fast. I've heard they update on Sunday. So I'd check around 3 Friday, keep checking all weekend. LOL


----------



## MDA (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, no worries. I heard they updated twice a day, so as long as I finish early I could see it being posted last thing Friday afternoon (even though I'm on the West Coast). If not, no big deal Sunday night or Monday will have to suffice. I have no other choice anyway.

Mine is just a re-cert because I let my stuff lapse. Already took and passed the NREMT CBT first try in Jan 07. I feel like I know my stuff better now. Took a refresher, did CE hours, tons of online tests, and used JB Learning. Right off the bat I would doing in the 90%'s on all that stuff, so I think I'm ready.

I just hate having to wait to take a test like this. I'm ready now!

Oh, and by the way... CONGRATS!


----------



## Fox (May 12, 2010)

MDA said:


> Yeah, no worries. I heard they updated twice a day, so as long as I finish early I could see it being posted last thing Friday afternoon (even though I'm on the West Coast). If not, no big deal Sunday night or Monday will have to suffice. I have no other choice anyway.
> 
> Mine is just a re-cert because I let my stuff lapse. Already took and passed the NREMT CBT first try in Jan 07. I feel like I know my stuff better now. Took a refresher, did CE hours, tons of online tests, and used JB Learning. Right off the bat I would doing in the 90%'s on all that stuff, so I think I'm ready.
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

You've done it once, you can do it again!


----------

